# المسيحيون في مصر يتخوفون من وصول الأخوان المسلمين إلى السلطة



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

المسيحيون في مصر يتخوفون من وصول الأخوان المسلمين إلى السلطة



اذاعة الفاتيكان
تلقت وكالة الأنباء الكاثوليكية الأمريكية "كاثوليك نيوز آيجنسي" تقريرا أعده عصام بشارة ، نائب رئيس البعثة البابوية في مصر عبّر فيه عن مخاوف الأقباط الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك إزاء ما يجري في البلاد والسيناريوهات المحتملة في حال تنحي الرئيس حسني مبارك عن السلطة.
قال عصام بشارة: على الرغم من أن قادة المعارضة هم من الشخصيات العلمانية إلا أن جماعة الأخوان المسلمين هي في الواقع محرّك التظاهرات التي تشهدها القاهرة ومدن مصرية أخرى. وأكد أن المسيحيين يخشون وصول الأخوان المسلمين إلى الحكم في مصر من خلال انتخابات مستقبلية لتبتعد عن الساحة السياسية في مصر الأحزاب الوطنية التي تشارك اليوم في التظاهرات.
وكان البابا شنودة الثالث قد عبر عن تأييده نظام الرئيس مبارك ودعا الأقباط الأرثوذكس إلى عدم المشاركة في التظاهرات المطالبة بتنحيه ، لكن بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس الذين يشكلون نسبة 95 بالمائة من مجموع المسيحيين في مصر تمنى أن تشهد البلاد إصلاحات داخلية.
وكتب السيد بشارة في تقريره: إن جميع المسيحيين في مصر وعلى اختلاف مذاهبهم يتخوفون أن يلقاهم مصير المسيحيين في العراق حيث أدى الفراغ في السلطة إلى تهميش الأقليات ، لاسيما المسيحيين ، وتعريضها لإرهاب التطرف الإسلامي والنشاطات الإجرامية.
المحامية الأمريكية نينا شيا، مديرة مركز هادسون للحريات الدينية في واشنطن حثت الدول الغربية على التعامل بحذر مع جماعة الأخوان المسلمين ، نظرا إلى تاريخ الجماعة وميلِها نحو زرع بذور الإسلام الراديكالي في المجتمع المصري . وأوضحت أن الجماعة أبصرت النور في مصر في عشرينات القرن الماضي ، وتميز نشاطها بالعنف ، ولم تُظهر أي اعتدال في الدول والمناطق حيث نمت وتشعبت شأن قطاع غزة والسودان.
واعتبرت المحامية الأمريكية أن الدول الغربية التي تؤيد التظاهرات في مصر بدون أي تحفظ تخاطر بمستقبل الأمة المصرية وقالت: ينبغي أن نأخذ في عين الاعتبار أن الشرق الأوسط لم يشهد في تاريخه انتفاضة شعبية تمخض عنها نظام أكثر ديمقراطية وتعددية. واعتبرت شيا أن وصول الأخوان المسلمين إلى السلطة في مصر ستترتب عليه تبعات سلبية على الوجود المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط بأسره، لاسيما أن ثلثي مسيحيي المنطقة تقريبا يتواجدون في مصر.

http://www.radiovaticana.org/ara/articolo.asp?c=460747


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*لازم المسيحيين المصريين يقفوا علي رجليهم و يكون ليهم صوت عالي بدل الصمت

الصمت و الخوف بيولدوا القهر

سلام​*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

صح زميلتي الثائرة Gospel

المواقف السلبية للأقباط والمسيحين العرب بشكل عام ، وأنعزالهم العمل السياسي أدّى إلى شعورهم بالخوف والقلق ، ووضعهم دائماً تحت موقف: تبرير الذات والمواقف ... يعني المسيحي يجب أن يُبرر موقفه من قضاياه بشكل عام ، مثلاً: يُتهم المسيحي بالعمالة وأنه حليف الغرب بسبب ديانته !! عندما غزت أميركا العراق ، كان يُسأل المسيحي: إنتَ مع مين؟ وكأنه لأنه مسيحي عليه أن يكون مع الغرب !!!

المسيحيين في منطقة بلاد الشام سابقاً هم من أسسوا أحزاب المعارضة وقادوا الكثير من حركات النهضة ، وثاروا على المحتل ، ولكنهم اليوم يعزلون أنفسهم خوفاً وينتظرون فرج ربنا 

يا مسيحيي الشرق: قوموا بقى ، وكافي اضلّوا مغيبيين أنفسكم عن العمل السياسي .. أعجبني موقف رجل الأعمال نجيب الذي يقود تحرّكات ضمن لجنة الحكماء لإحتواء الأزمة ، بالرغم من أنني قرأت في بدايات الأزمة أنه (هرب من مصر) 

شكراً


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> صح زميلتي الثائرة Gospel
> 
> المواقف السلبية للأقباط والمسيحين العرب بشكل عام ، وأنعزالهم العمل السياسي أدّى إلى شعورهم بالخوف والقلق ، ووضعهم دائماً تحت موقف: تبرير الذات والمواقف ... يعني المسيحي يجب أن يُبرر موقفه من قضاياه بشكل عام ، مثلاً: يُتهم المسيحي بالعمالة وأنه حليف الغرب بسبب ديانته !! عندما غزت أميركا العراق ، كان يُسأل المسيحي: إنتَ مع مين؟ وكأنه لأنه مسيحي عليه أن يكون مع الغرب !!!
> 
> ...




*حروفك حروف من ذهب و كلام صح

قوموا يا مسيحيين مصر و اتكلموا بدون خوف

سلام​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (11 فبراير 2011)

*مصر للمســــــــــــــــــــــــــيح*
*مـــــــــبارك شـــــــعبى مــــــــــصــــــــر*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*مصر للمسيح شوفوا 1410 سنه ما عملتش حاجه في ايمان المسيحيين ازاي و لسه مصر عامره بالرهبان و الاديره في الصحاري يصلون لاجل مصر

هناك مذبح للرب في ارض مصر

سلام​*


----------



## falfal (11 فبراير 2011)

الكلام كويس يعنى نعمل مظاهرة ولانكون حزب ما هو المطلوب؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2011)

لن نخاف من الاخوان لاانهم جماعة كدابين


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لازم المسيحيين المصريين يقفوا علي رجليهم و يكون ليهم صوت عالي بدل الصمت
> 
> الصمت و الخوف بيولدوا القهر
> 
> سلام​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 فبراير 2011)

*اية دة هما لحقوا يشوفوا ردودنا في المنتدي ولا اية

عموماً ربنا يستر و احنا مبنخافش بقي​*


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2011)

_عايز اقول ان مثل هذه التصريحات هى المولده للخوف نفسة _
_مفيش مخاوف من حد اللى يمسكها يمسكها_
_اخوان او غيرهم الاهم انك تنسى الخوف _
_صحيح شعب بدون ايمان مننساشى ان النظام ده اتشال علشان هو منظم تفجير القديسين_
_فوقوا يا مسيحين العالم الهكم قوى_
_وعدم ايمانكم هى خطية لكم_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2011)

*ده بقى رسمى كمان 
على خيرة الله 30:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 فبراير 2011)

*ده بعينهم كرسي الرئاسة

مش هايطولوه واطمنوا يا جماعة لان معظم المسلمين مش عايزينهم

مصر بلد مدنية وليست دينية

مبقاش الا جماعة الطز وتحلم بالرئاسة كمان 

المفروض يشغلنا دلوقتي شئ واحد

هو تفويض شخص للتحدث باسم المسيحيين لحذف المادة الثانية 
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*


			صحيح شعب بدون ايمان مننساشى ان النظام ده اتشال علشان هو منظم تفجير القديسين
فوقوا يا مسيحين العالم الهكم قوى
وعدم ايمانكم هى خطية لكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حزينه علي من يبكي علي نظام تحالف لقتله...​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *
> 
> المفروض يشغلنا دلوقتي شئ واحد
> 
> ...



مش عارفة ليه حاسة إن دا حلم بعييييييييييييييد أوي


----------



## fauzi (11 فبراير 2011)

الأقباط يحددون 11 مطلبا من التعديلات الدستورية.. ويهددون بمظاهرة مليونية يوم الجمعة المقبل أو الأحد في أحد ميادين القاهرة في حال استبعادهم من الحوار مع سليمان


وحدد الأقباط مطالبهم الأحد عشر في بيان أصدروه أمس، وهي: أنه يجب أن تتبنى التعديلات الدستورية حذف أو تعديل أية مواد تتعارض مع المادة الأولى الخاصة بالمواطنة، والمادة رقم 40 الخاصة بالمساواة، والمادة رقم 46 الخاصة بحرية العقيدة. وقال البيان الذي حصلت «الشرق الأوسط» على نسخة منه شارحا هذا المطلب: «ونقصد بذلك المادة الثانية تحديدا من الدستور». وتضمنت المطالب القبطية، إطلاق حرية الاعتقاد لأتباع كل المعتقدات والأديان والعمل على مساواة الوثائق الصادرة من البطريركية والخاصة بعودة المسيحيين إلى ديانتهم مع الشهادات الصادرة من الأزهر بإشهار الإسلام سواء في حالة العودة أو التحول الديني.
وقال البيان «يجب أن تشمل التعديلات الدستورية الأخيرة ما يؤكد في محاضر أعمالها من ضرورة إصدار تشريعات تتفق مع مواد الدستور الخاصة بالعدالة والمساواة وعلى وجه الخصوص إصدار القوانين التي تحظر التمييز على الهوية الدينية وإصدار قوانين تكفل حق بناء دور العبادة الموحد دون أي قيود أمنية».
وطالبوا بإصدار قانون بإلغاء خانة الديانة من بطاقة الرقم القومي، وإلغاء القرارات التي تجبر الصغار على تغيير أسمائهم وديانتهم عند إشهار الإسلام، وجعل اختيار الديانة عند بلوغ سن الرشد (21 عاما)، وإيقاف كافة القضايا التي تقدر بالآلاف والمسماة بقضايا العائدين إلى المسيحية فورا والإقرار بحق عودتهم إلى ديانتهم الأصلية دون أن يفرض عليهم إصدار أحكام قضائية والاكتفاء بشهادات العودة الصادرة من البطريركية، ودعوة الأحزاب السياسية إلى تهيئة المناخ المناسب لظهور الأقباط على المسرح السياسي وإعطائهم الفرصة في الوجود في الحياة السياسية وعدم وصمهم خطأ بالسلبية.
كما تضمن البيان «إدراج ملفات مذابح الكشح وديروط وصنبو والعياط والعمرانية وكنيسة القديسين والمنيا ونجع حمادي والاعتداء على البهائيين ضمن ملفات قضايا ضد الإنسانية ومعاقبة كل من تورط أو أسهم أو حرض أو كان فاعلا أصليا وتقديمه للعدالة في أسرع وقت مع التعويض الكامل، باعتبار أن هؤلاء هم جزء من أبناء الوطن والمناط به حمايتهم».
وحض البيان على تنقية ما وصفه بـ «مناخ الكراهية والاستبعاد» تجاه الأقباط والأقليات، خاصة في النقابات المهنية وبعض أجهزة الحكم في الدولة، وإلغاء أي حظر في المناصب العليا والحساسة والقيادية على دخول الأقباط والأقليات، خصوصا المخابرات العامة والأمن القومي وجهاز أمن الدولة.
وقال البيان «على الحكومة المصرية أن تلغي كافة التحفظات التي أوردتها على الاتفاقيات الدولية خاصة اتفاقيتي العهد الدولي للحقوق السياسية والاجتماعية والتي تتعارض مع مبادئ حقوق الإنسان والتي تحفظت مصر عليها استنادا إلى مرجعيات دينية».




تأسيس «الجبهة الوطنية المصرية للدفاع عن الأقليات والدولة المدنية
وقد قدمت مجموعة مطالب الى عمر سليمان اهمها :
1 - إنشاء وزارة لشؤون الأديان يكون دورها تبني ودعم الحقوق الدينية 
2 -إعادة هيكلة جهاز الشرطة وتنقيح المناهج في كلية الشرطة من المواد التي تحرض ضد الأقليات الدينية والمذهبية .
3 - إبعاد يد جهاز أمن الدولة عن الملف الديني .
4 - ضرورة صياغة دستور مصري جديد، يجرم التمييز بين كافة المصريين على أساس الدين أو العرق أو اللون أو الجنس أو اللغة، بحيث يضمن هذا الدستور حقوقا متساوية لكل المصريين .
5 - وتشكيل حكومة انتقالية تمثل كافة مكونات الشعب المصري، بحيث تكون حكومة وحدة وطنية، لا تستأثر عليها فئة دينية أو مذهبية أو عرقية..


----------



## man4truth (11 فبراير 2011)

*أقباط مصر فى ايدهم ما يوصلوش اى اخوانجى للسلطه
لو القباط كلهم كان ليهم دور فعال فى السياسه
يعنى يطلعوا ينتخبوا
يعنى يترشحوا
يعنى ميخافوش
يعنى ينشطوا شويه
عايزيين نهضه قبطيه
عايزيين الأقباط يصحوا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 فبراير 2011)

*بدء محاولة الأستيلاء على الكعكة

علينا دور لا بد أن يبدأ الآن


[YOUTUBE]mi1EYwlPvtw[/YOUTUBE]

*​


----------



## FREEDOM_MHGM (11 فبراير 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> مش عارفة ليه حاسة إن دا حلم بعييييييييييييييد أوي



انا قلت زيك كدة لكن رجعت وقلت

غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*لازم المسيحيين يكون ليهم نشاط سياسى بسرعة
مش هينفع النوم ده
لازم نتحرك مش كل حاجة نرميها على شماعة "ربنا يستر و ربنا يتصرف"
لازم يكون لينا دور و نزق الحجر*


----------



## الحرالشريف (11 فبراير 2011)

ياجماعة مابكم كيف بداتم منذ الان بالخوف والرهبة لما تخافون من الاخوان او من المسلمين انا لا ارى ذالك
خطرا لاتخلطو بين ماكان في عهد الخائن المخلوع واعوانه لانهم هم وضعوا العداوة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين يجب ان نكون ايجابين يا من وقفقنا صفا واحدا منذ 25 الشهر الفائت وحتى الان وسنبقى يد واحده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2011)

الحرالشريف قال:


> ياجماعة مابكم كيف بداتم منذ الان بالخوف والرهبة لما تخافون من الاخوان او من المسلمين انا لا ارى ذالك
> خطرا لاتخلطو بين ماكان في عهد الخائن المخلوع واعوانه لانهم هم وضعوا العداوة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين يجب ان نكون ايجابين يا من وقفقنا صفا واحدا منذ 25 الشهر الفائت وحتى الان وسنبقى يد واحده



الحقيقة إحنا مش خايفين غير من تطبيق الشريع الاسلامية
و منها مثلا
الاختيار ما بين الاسلام أو الجزية أو القتل


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 فبراير 2011)

الحرالشريف قال:


> ياجماعة مابكم كيف بداتم منذ الان بالخوف والرهبة لما تخافون من الاخوان او من المسلمين انا لا ارى ذالك
> خطرا لاتخلطو بين ماكان في عهد الخائن المخلوع واعوانه لانهم هم وضعوا العداوة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين يجب ان نكون ايجابين يا من وقفقنا صفا واحدا منذ 25 الشهر الفائت وحتى الان وسنبقى يد واحده



*لا للحكم العسكرى

لا للحكم الديني

لا للأنتماء للعرب, مصر مصرية, دولة مدنية مثل تركيا*


----------



## Coptic Adel (12 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا للحكم العسكرى
> 
> لا للحكم الديني
> 
> لا للأنتماء للعرب, مصر مصرية, دولة مدنية مثل تركيا*




*علي فكرة عمرو موسي لو مسك البلد اول واحد هاينتمي للعرب

بحكم عمله السابق كأمين لجامعة الدول العربية
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *علي فكرة عمرو موسي لو مسك البلد اول واحد هاينتمي للعرب
> 
> بحكم عمله السابق كأمين لجامعة الدول العربية
> *​



*عمر موسى وزير خارجية ناجح لحد كبير, لكنه لا يصلح كرئيس دولة .... نحن بحاجة الآن لشخصية قيادية اقتصادية لأخراج مصر مما هى فيه*


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

*ليه الخوف يا مسيحي مصر و كلام إلهنا الحي بيطمن فينا 
مجدوا الرب و احمدوه دائما فهو معنا ولن يتركنا 

[Q-BIBLE]فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ مَذْبَحٌ لِلرَّبِّ فِي وَسَطِ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَعَمُودٌ لِلرَّبِّ عِنْدَ تُخْمِهَا. فَيَكُونُ عَلاَمَةً وَشَهَادَةً لِرَبِّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. لأَنَّهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ بِسَبَبِ الْمُضَايِقِينَ، فَيُرْسِلُ لَهُمْ مُخَلِّصًا وَمُحَامِيًا وَيُنْقِذُهُمْ. فَيُعْرَفُ الرَّبُّ فِي مِصْرَ، وَيَعْرِفُ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ الرَّبَّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، وَيُقَدِّمُونَ ذَبِيحَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً، وَيَنْذُرُونَ لِلرَّبِّ نَذْرًا وَيُوفُونَ بِهِ[/Q-BIBLE]
​*


----------



## bubsy100 (12 فبراير 2011)

لازم الاقباط يفوقوا عشان نكون دوله علمانيه  زى ماكتب فى مشاركتى فى رساله الى منتدنا


----------



## تيمو (12 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا للأنتماء للعرب, مصر مصرية, دولة مدنية مثل تركيا*


 
لا أدري لماذا هذه اللاء الأخيرة؟

وما علاقة العرب بالدولة المدنية !


----------



## marmora jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _عايز اقول ان مثل هذه التصريحات هى المولده للخوف نفسة _
> _مفيش مخاوف من حد اللى يمسكها يمسكها_
> _اخوان او غيرهم الاهم انك تنسى الخوف _
> _صحيح شعب بدون ايمان مننساشى ان النظام ده اتشال علشان هو منظم تفجير القديسين_
> ...




عجبني ردك اوي
وهو نفس ردي انا كمان اللي كنت هدخل واكتبه​


----------



## كوك (12 فبراير 2011)

لالالالالالالالا

خلاص مفيش واحد متعصب هيمسك خلاص هتكون دوله مدانية 

يعنى ولا مسيحيه ولا اسلاميه 

مدانية

كلام  الباشا 



​


----------



## وسام شاه (13 فبراير 2011)

أنا اعتقد ان المسيحيين مش اقل في العدد من مجموع اعضاء الاخوان المسلمين و المتعاطفين معاهم..

لكن هما اقل بكتير في المشاركة..

و يجب عليهم ان يدافعوا عن حقوقهم بشكل اكثر ايجابية و ذلك بالمشاركة في الاحزاب السياسية..و من  حسن الحظ ان تقريبا كل الاحزاب السياسية الموجودة في مصر هي احزاب علمانية..

لقد تعلمنا من الثورة المصرية انه لا يضيع حق وراءه مطالب..

الاقباط مش شوية و لازم يتعاونوا مع المسلمين الليبراليين في التصدي للاخوان المسلمين..


----------



## monta (13 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *مصر للمسيح شوفوا 1410 سنه ما عملتش حاجه في ايمان المسيحيين ازاي و لسه مصر عامره بالرهبان و الاديره في الصحاري يصلون لاجل مصر
> 
> هناك مذبح للرب في ارض مصر
> 
> سلام​*



*صحيح 1410 سنة ماعملتش حاجة في ايمان المسيحيين وهذا اكبر دليل على ان المسلمين ارهابيين متوحشين قتلة وبيعملوا مذابح .. انا مش عارف من يتكلم بهذا اكيد عن بلد تانية .. مش كده ولا ايه !!!*


----------



## ديني-حياتي (13 فبراير 2011)

"من آذى ذمياً *فأنا خصمه* ومن كنت *خصمه* خصمته *يوم القيامة"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> لا أدري لماذا هذه اللاء الأخيرة؟
> 
> وما علاقة العرب بالدولة المدنية !



*عايزين نرجع لأصولنا الحقيقية .... كونوا مسلمين كما تريدوا .... لكن كونوا مصريين قبل كل شيئ......*


----------



## legendary man (13 فبراير 2011)

يا ريت يا جماعه لا تجعلوا الاخوان المسلمين هم الشريعه الاسلاميه 

فمنذ متى تجعلون الاشخاص حجه على الاديان يا جماعه ؟؟!!!!

الطبيعى والمنطقى والعقلانى ان الاديان هى الحجه على الاشخاص وليس العكس !!!

ارفضوا الاخوان المسلمين اوكى

ولكن ما دخل الشريعه برفضكم الاخوان ؟؟

المهم الجزئيه الاهم اللى عايز اقولها يا جماعه :-

انتم تريدون تكوين لجنه لاغاء الماده الثانيه !!

ودا يا جماعه مشكله كبيرة ستودى الى وجود كراهيه بين المسلمين والمسيحين 

يا جماعه المسلمين لن يقبلوا بهذا ابداااااا ...لان دا دينهم ...يعنى خط احمر 

يا جماعه انا معاكم فى تكوين لجنه تمثلكم ....فى تقديم طلباتكم ...اوكى 

مثلا عايزين نعمل للاقباط كذا وكذا وكذا 

اوكى مفيش مشكله يبقى فيه حوار 

لكن لان يكون المطلب الاساسى الغاء دين اغلبه يمثل اهل هذا الوطن !!!

هتبقى مشكله كبيرة والله جدا 

وانا لا اتكلم لانى مسلم او كده ...لا لكن 

انا اقصد بكلامى ان احنا عايزين نوصل لصيغه مقبوله يرتضيها الطرفان يا جماعه دون وجود حساسيه او كده 

شكرا


----------



## qwyui (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنا موجود واحنا الهنا قوى ومبنخفش من حد


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> لكن ما دخل الشريعه برفضكم الاخوان ؟؟



*هل لديك معرفة بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ؟؟؟*


----------



## تيمو (13 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عايزين نرجع لأصولنا الحقيقية .... كونوا مسلمين كما تريدوا .... لكن كونوا مصريين قبل كل شيئ......*


 
وما هي العلاقة بين الإسلام والعروبة؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> وما هي العلاقة بين الإسلام والعروبة؟



*ما علاقة ذلك بمشاركتك عن الشريعة

هل تعلم أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ؟؟؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

إقتباس :
((لكن لان يكون المطلب الاساسى الغاء دين اغلبه يمثل اهل هذا الوطن !!!))


++ مع أنى لا أرى أى فائدة فى مطالبة المسيحيين بحقوقهم المشروعة
المشروعة فى نظر الإنسانية

++ ولكنى سأعلق على هذه العبارة لسيادتك 

فإن الذين يطالبون بحذف هذه المادة ، لا يطالبون بإلغاء الدين الإسلامى

++ بل فقط يطالبون بتطبيق قانون مدنى لا يقوم على أساس دينى ولا عرقى ولا عنصرى  بأى وسيلة من وسائل العنصرية

فإنهم لا يعترضون على تطبيق الشريعة الغسلامية على المسلمين
بل فقط يطالبون بعدم تطبيقها بشكل مطلق على البلد كلها ، لأن فى ذلك ظلم لغير المسلمين من أهل هذه البلد

++ هم لا يعترضون على الدين والشريعة ، بل يعترضون على تطبيقها عليهم هم 

++هم لا يقولون أن الدين والشريعة عنصريان ، ما داما يتطبقان على أهل هذا الدين
بل يقولون أن التطبيق العام لأى دين ولشريعة أى دين ، على الغير مدينين بهذا الدين ، هو تطبيق عنصرى

+++ وأكبر مثالين للظلم الذى سيقع على غير المسلمين من هذا التطبيق العنصرى ، هما قانون الردة ، وقانون الزواج
الذين طالب مجلس الشعب العنصرى ، تحت قيادة الجماعة العنصرية ، بتطبيقهما على الأقباط

+++++ فهذه هى العنصرية التى يعترض عليها الأقباط ، والتى هى بالحق ضد الإنسانية


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 فبراير 2011)

أما بالنسبة للنقطة الخاصة بعدم الربط بين الإسلام وبين الإخوان المسلمين

++ فهذا هو الأمر الواقع ، فإنهم يتحدثون بإسم الإسلام ، والمسلمين لم ينكروا عليهم ذلك ، فصار أمراً واقعاً ، ونحن نتعامل معه على هذا الأساس

+++ فإن أنتم رفضتموهم كمتحدثين بإسم الإسلام
وأعلنتم ذلك جهراً و بصراحة وبدون تقية 

فحينئذ سيتغير هذا الأمر الواقع

وحيئذ فقط ، يمكن لسيادتك أن تطالبنا بالفصل بين كلامنا عن الإخوان ، والإسلام

++++ فإنكم أنتم المسؤلون عن هذا الواقع ، وكذلك المسؤلون عن تغييره ، إن كنتم حقاً تريدون تغييره


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 فبراير 2011)

monta قال:


> *صحيح 1410 سنة ماعملتش حاجة في ايمان المسيحيين وهذا اكبر دليل على ان المسلمين ارهابيين متوحشين قتلة وبيعملوا مذابح .. انا مش عارف من يتكلم بهذا اكيد عن بلد تانية .. مش كده ولا ايه !!!*



*يا حبيبي اومال خيارات الاسلام ام الجزيه ام القتال دي تبع انهي دين...الهندوسي؟؟؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 فبراير 2011)

> يا جماعه المسلمين لن يقبلوا بهذا ابداااااا ...لان دا دينهم ...يعنى خط احمر



*الغاء الماده التانيه لا يعني الغاء دينكم بل يعني الغاء فرضه علي البشر الذين لا يدينون به اساسا!!!! لما تبقي البلد مسلمين ميه ميه ابقوا ساعتها طبقوا شرعكم علي روحكم انما تفرضوه علي غيركم

لا بقي هوا بالعافيه اسلامكم؟؟؟​*


----------

